# Official Jazz @ Bulls. Monday December 22 7:30 pm cst. FSChi, FSN.



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Predictions? 

Jazz play today so they too will be coming in here the second game of a back to back. They play Detroit this afternoon.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

The Jazz will spank the Bulls.

Bulls 82
Jazz 90


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Jazz 94
Bulls 84

Harpring 21, 8, 3


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think the quick start has a lot of people actually overestimating the Jazz; while they aren't the doormats a lot of people predicted going into the season, they aren't nearly as dangerous as some people make them out to be. That said, they are still a better squad than the Bulls right now.

Jazz 87
Bulls 80


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Jekyll and Hyde, Ebony and Ivory, Yin and Yang, Overachieving and Under achieving. There are no 2 teams in the NBA more different then these 2. I sincerely mean that. a great rivalry in the 90s, one team has shown how to rebuild and continue winning while the other one has been an embarrasment, and continues to be a border-line embarrasment, wilting under the glare of alot of promise. One team was supposed to be in the playoffs, the other was suppose to challenge for the worst record of alltime. Now a third of the way through. The Bulls are looking like a very bad lottery team, not anywhere living up to potential while the other team chugs along at over 500 (in the west no less) with guys like Carlos Arroyo, Matt Harpring, Greg Ostertag, Aleksander Pavlovic. Goes to show what good coaching, and scouting, can do, and thats not just a shot at BC but at everyone in the organization


It is the locals chance to see one of the most versatile players in the league in Andre Kirilenko. He really fills up a box score.

The Bulls are banged up and frankly, outside of Kirk, look like a team that has given up. Im going with the Jazz

Jazz 82
Bulls 77

High scorer for the game will be Matt Harpring with 18
I expect to see something like this from Andre Kirilenko
14 pts, 13 bds, 4 blks, 2 stls 5 assts and a very high % from the floor.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Jazz 88.
Bulls 79.


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

First to say OUR Bulls will win? 

Bulls 87
Jazz 82

Crawford with 23,4,8


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Jazz 90
Bulls 82

We are to shorthanded


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jazz lost to detroit. 96-75. http://www.nba.com/games/20031221/UTADET/recap.html

We can play similar defense. This a winable game. But I might not pick them to win.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jazz 78
Bulls 75


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jazz 200
Bulls 75


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

This game could go either way

Jazz 82
Bulls 81


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Tough game to call. We're just too banged up. Anyone know if Gill is going to play or is he the latest of our walking wounded? I'd hate to think that Greg Ostertag is going to kill us but that's how it's looking right now. Kirilinko and Harpering are gonna have field days. The only way we pull this one out is if Jamal comes out of his funk. If he has another 7 for 27 outing - it's over. I'm not banking on a funk-less Crawford.

Jazz 93
Bulls 82


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls - 86
Jazz - 83

Kirk - 18,8


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls 84
Jazz 80


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I hate to say it but the Bulls are officially too banged up to beat most division 1 colleges, much less the Jazz.

Jazz 89
Bulls 78


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Jazz 168
Bulls 154


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

What the heck... I say the Bulls have a shot.

Bulls 88
Jazz 82


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jazz: 88
Bulls: 62

Blount 11


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

Bulls 92
Jazz 88

Kirk - 22pts
Jamal - 35


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jazz are going DOWN. Bulls are angry. We're gonna bust some lips tonight. Chicago: 85 Utah:80 Crawford: 86


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I'll be there tonight!

Bulls 92
Utah 87

Hinrich 29


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jazz. 14-13. Last place in the midwest. 3-10 on the road but two of those wins are on this eastern roade trip!! 4-6 last ten games. 

* shoot 45% as a team!* allow 44% 31% in threes. allow 37%. 40.9 rebounds. *Allow 35.7* they do a good job on the defensive boards. 16.6 t/o, they do turn the ball over. 91.3 pts. allow 91.4 so they play decent D. 

Clark and Curtis Borchardt are on IR. 

Matt Harpring 48% 22% in threes. 8 rebounds(3 in offensive boards)2.2 assists. 16.8 pts
Andrei Kirilenko *47%. 7.8 rebounds. 3.3 assists. 2.26 steals. 2.74 blks. *
Carlos Arroyo 48% 23% in threes.2.4 rebounds. 6 assists. 1.24 steals. 
DeShawn Stevenson 46%. 22% in threes. 2.7 rebounds. 1.7 asssits. 

Utah can shoot!! 

Bulls. 7-18, 3-6 since the trade. 4-9 at home. lost two in a row 3-7 last 10 games. 

stats for the season followed by stats since the trade.
season: 42% allow 45%. 35% in threes allow 38%. 43.2 rebounds allow, 43.9 17 t/o a game. allow 14.7. 89.6 pts a game allow 97. 
Last nine games since the trade: 39.3 % 30% in threes. 46.3 rebounds(15 in offensive boards) and allow, 43.7 14 t/o a game allow 14.9 88.2 pts a game allow, 89.7

Crawford 20.3 pts 38% 27% in threes. 3.8 rebounds. 5.8 assists. 2.3 steals. 
Gill 12.7 39% 30% in threes 3.8 rebounds. almost 1 steal a game
Hinrich 11.1 41% 37 % in threes. 3.8 rebounds. 7 assists. *3.6 t/o over 1 t/o more a game than the nearest bull* 1.2 steals. 
Davis 42% 10 pts a game 8.8 rebounds. 9.9 rebounds. 2.1 assists. 1.1 blks. 

My predition? Jazz 85-82. 

To take the next step towards being a good team we need to beat a team like this. We needed to beat Cleveland! We cannot use the excuse of injuries. Utah has them as well and yet they have won two on this eastern road trip! Make it three tonight.


----------



## J-City (Feb 20, 2003)

Crawford's gonna bounce back tonight 27pts
Kirk will be big too 16pts 11ast 4stl
I'll take Fizer for a good 15 too

Bulls 93
Jazz 85


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

The Jazz should win, especially coming off such a poor game against Detroit. Sloan will have them ready. 

Jazz - 94
Bulls - 76

Carlos Arroyo blows up for 30, Brunson leads us with 18 and we beat Da Bull by the slimmest of margins for most missed dunks 4-3.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Bulls 89
Jazz 85

Kirk has another double-double :yes:


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls ge their first blow out of the year .


91-76 Bulls 

Sloan gets ejected 

Crawford Hinrich both with 22 pts


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Jazz 90 Bulls 80.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bulls 83

Jazz 88


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bulls pull it out...

Bulls 87
Jazz 85


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Jazz 103
Bulls 91


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

No Cury or Chadler?


----------



## synthdogg (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Jazz are going DOWN. Bulls are angry. We're gonna bust some lips tonight. Chicago: 85 Utah:80 Crawford: 86


Is that 86 shot attempts for Jamal?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>synthdogg</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that 86 shot attempts for Jamal?


Thats threes.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Looks like Big Will Perdue is doing color instead of Red tonight with TD. Is it a prerequisite that you be 7 feet tall to make the Bulls tv crew?


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Bulls 96
Jazz 90

Keep an eye on my guy Aleksandar Pavlovic, #11, 6'7", 215 lbs. This is someone I'd like to see in a Bulls uni (for Fizer???). The man has an excellent outside touch and nearly unlimited range.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler is supposed to be looked at today or tomorrow(skiles) Curry tried to practice but knee was still sore. 

Jamal and Robinson still have ankle injuries but will play.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Bulls 96
> Jazz 90
> 
> Keep an eye on my guy Aleksandar Pavlovic, #11, 6'7", 215 lbs. This is someone I'd like to see in a Bulls uni (for Fizer???). The man has an excellent outside touch and nearly unlimited range.


He actually measured closer to 6-9 in Boston in the predraft camp. The Bulls had him in, NOT ONCE, NOT TWICE, NOT THREE TIMES, BUT A TOTAL OF FOUR TIMES. They must have had some interest in him. He was the most watched prospect this year


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> No Cury or Chadler?


No Curry or Chandler either... 

Curry had a boo-boo on his knee while you were gone. He should be back for the new year. Chandler supposedly not until mid-January or so :|


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jamal Crawford should come up big tonight. Him and Hinrich are much faster than the Jazz backcourt. The real question is if they can use their speed to their advantage.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

LOL!!! 

Sounds like Antonio had a little "Dutch Uncle" talk with Jamal earlier. Fox just showed an interview with Davis where he said, "We don't have to try to live on the outside..." Fox followed that with a Crawford interview where he said, "Our big guys need their touches too..."

Lotsa stuff goin' on behind closed doors, I'd imagine!:boxing:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> He actually measured closer to 6-9 in Boston in the predraft camp. The Bulls had him in, NOT ONCE, NOT TWICE, NOT THREE TIMES, BUT A TOTAL OF FOUR TIMES. They must have had some interest in him. He was the most watched prospect this year


I've seen him play a couple times and I really like what I see. He can really shoot the lights out and he's athetic and pretty aggressive on D.

If we can get him for Fizer, I'd not hesitate for a second.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

stevenson
Arroyo 
ostertag
Kirilenko 
harpring

Gill
JYD
Davis
Hinrich
Crawford


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

are we going to get the shaft from DaBullz tonight?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> LOL!!!
> 
> Sounds like Antonio had a little "Dutch Uncle" talk with Jamal earlier. Fox just showed an interview with Davis where he said, "We don't have to try to live on the outside..." Fox followed that with a Crawford interview where he said, "Our big guys need their touches too..."
> ...


Kinky


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> are we going to get the shaft from DaBullz tonight?


Kinky


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Here is tonight's free audio link.

http://www.kiov.com/onairschedules.asp


Now don't say I don't ever give you anything. :naughty:


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> He actually measured closer to 6-9 in Boston in the predraft camp. The Bulls had him in, NOT ONCE, NOT TWICE, NOT THREE TIMES, BUT A TOTAL OF FOUR TIMES. They must have had some interest in him. He was the most watched prospect this year


WOW! I had no idea he was that tall! I smell another Peja if we can somehow sneak him out of Utah.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls need to watchout for Arroyo. He is a playmake. I hope they stick Kirk on him.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I've seen him play a couple times and I really like what I see. He can really shoot the lights out and he's athetic and pretty aggressive on D.
> ...


I watched this guy play last year in Europe. He is as pure stroke as they come. I hear, since I havent seen a Jazz game this year, that he has not figured how to get his shot off in the pros. But when he does, we are talking Peja redux. Too bad Utah is not going to part with this kid anytime soon.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't imagine the Jazz would give him up easily either


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Why'd the Bulls call a timeout already? Thanks.

shlomo


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

That was a quick T/o!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD with a tap in.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Oops! Skiles must be in a bad mood. Time out with a 2-0 score???


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Antonio Davis scores on the put back 4-2 Chi nice!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4-2 Bulls with a AD dunk.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Brunson for Crawford 2 minutes into the game...oh oh!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yay Gill made a shot


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

JYD and Davis are textbook perfecton the boards.

Kirk misses yet another layup.

Gill's showing no ill effects from turning his ankle the other night.

*Jamal has gotten a quick hook in exchange for Brunson... So this is what it's come to??*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice shot from Hinrich


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brunson in for Jamal?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ostertag misses on the hook and gets the rebound and makes it


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crawford must have already ****ed up. Timeout and yank him for Brunson. Ouch.

Looks like Brunson may be trying to take some of Jamal's shots now that he's in.

Thanks for the Radio link.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Harpring gets a layup nice pass by Carlos


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Boy, do we need some shooters.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

3 second violation on AD


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Bulls have to play smarter to win a game against these Jazz.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

You can't stop the Russian, you can only hope to contain him.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Hinrich
Brunson
Gill
Williams
Davis

...now that's ugly offense!!!


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Maybe JCraw was hurt so Skiles took him out? We shouldn't assume he's ****ing up out there...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD two fouls. Fizer in.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why is Jamal out....Did Skiles just get a call from pasxson that their trading his butt....makes no sense


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I wonder if DeShawn has found any 16 year olds to get drunk with in Chicago yet.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

We're doomed.

The Jazz are always drafting crappy big men, can't we foist Curry off on them in exchange for AK47, Harpring, and Pavlovic?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> Why is Jamal out....Did Skiles just get a call from pasxson that their trading his butt....makes no sense


Don't know. Maybe his ankle?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich is going to have to start driving than get his shot going because they wont be playing him out so much.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Marcus "One-Shot-Per-Minute" Fizer, Sr.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I wonder if DeShawn has found any 16 year olds to get drunk with in Chicago yet.


He lookes like he got Crawford drunk before the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

16-8 Jazz. Bulls 29% before hinirchs basket


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich is are only hope now. Like said at the beginning of the season the team will win with the 3 C's or lose with them...What do we do without them


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Harpring with 2 PF's already. There is hope yet...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pavlovic is in the game. Harpring two fouls


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone watching this game have any clue as to what happend with Crawford?

Obviously the Jazz announcers could care less.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Future Bull Pavlovic is in


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

10 points in 9 minutes...ugh


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Yeah, but Pavlovic's good.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

At least we got Harpring out one less guy to worry about.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

If we wanted to trade Fizer to the Jazz, we would have been better off not letting him on the court  

Jamal didn't look hurt


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

What's the link to the online radio feed?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

20-10 Jazz 2:59. Bulls, 28%. 5=18 :no: 

We have 1 defensive rebound. Of course they are shooting 67%, maybe that has something to do with it. 

4 t/o too many!


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

For those watching on TV, I'm curious if we are following the inside out gameplan, or if we're still gunning from the perimeter?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk is the only good thing about this game so far.
he still has the rookie mistakes though.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

futuristxen, this is why I would trade Wade for Crawford straight up right now. There's no excuse to be pulled within two minutes of tipoff.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

no, jamal got yanked because of that opening layup. but im not sure how it was his fault.

EDIT: i take that back. he was still in after the TO, right?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

he got yanked because the play before the layip Stevenson abused him and got wide open for a jumper...

(stevenson is torching everyone guarding him though)


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

If Crawford's not hurt...and Skiles is willing to send him a message at the expense of losing a game...draw your own conclusions.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

omg 27-12.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Vince, there's no way on gods green earth the Heat would trade Wade for Jamal.

I wasn't paying close attention at first, but I think Jamal was on Stevenson.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> If Crawford's not hurt...and Skiles is willing to send him a message at the expense of losing a game...draw your own conclusions.


Second time this season.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm not arguing why he got pulled (I can't watch the game). I'm just pointing out that the mere fact that he was pulled within two minutes of tipoff, after all this time, is one of the reasons why I'd trade Wade for him straight up. Kid's got a ton of potential, but then again, so does 1/2 Man, 1/2 Incredible, Hot Sauce, Spyder, etc.................

Okay, that was harsh. But you get my drift. No excuse to get pulled like that unless he's injured.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Erob in now....let's hope he can score.

Is Hinrich running the offense as well as he was 2 weeks ago? It sounds like we really can't score out there. Is there any ball movement?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

:hurl: :verysad:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He could be hurt. And was going to give it a go, and maybe it just wasn't going to work tonight?

I'm pretty sure you usually don't bench one of your starters that quickly and then let him sit for the rest of the quarter. Generally your message is across after a few minutes and then they go right back in. Not sure I've seen anyone in the NBA get pulled like that.

Maybe it is disciplanary action. But it could also be injury. Are the bulls announcers saying anything?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

and the funniest thing is that GB actually cried about us having a lottery thread. His reasoning was that the Bulls wont be in the lottery, so why have one. Now the question becomes, how many games are we from having the worst record in the NBA? Or do we already have it?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> he got yanked because the play before the layip Stevenson abused him and got wide open for a jumper...
> 
> (stevenson is torching everyone guarding him though)


Both Stevenson and Crawford were drafted in 2000. Food for thought.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Serious scoring problem.

JC has got to play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

27-14 Bulls 7-22 32%. Jazz. 11-18 61%. 

We are being out rebounded by five. 13-8. 5 t/o. Just being out played on our home court.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> Erob in now....let's hope he can score.
> 
> Is Hinrich running the offense as well as he was 2 weeks ago? It sounds like we really can't score out there. Is there any ball movement?


The ball's still moving, the players aren't :|


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> Erob in now....let's hope he can score.
> 
> Is Hinrich running the offense as well as he was 2 weeks ago? It sounds like we really can't score out there. Is there any ball movement?


They're using Brunson at the point and counting on Kirk to do the scoring from the two guard slot.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Vince, there's no way on gods green earth the Heat would trade Wade for Jamal.


I know. I'm just saying what I'd do if I were king of the universe.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Put Crawford back in....Bill at least played Jamal more than 2 minutes....unless they are trading or he is injured than put him back in


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Stevenson is killing us.maybe put Kirk on him.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I'm not arguing why he got pulled (I can't watch the game). I'm just pointing out that the mere fact that he was pulled within two minutes of tipoff, after all this time, is one of the reasons why I'd trade Wade for him straight up. Kid's got a ton of potential, but then again, so does 1/2 Man, 1/2 Incredible, Hot Sauce, Spyder, etc.................
> 
> Okay, that was harsh. But you get my drift. No excuse to get pulled like that unless he's injured.


Vincent, the names jamal crawford and dwayne wade should never be used in the same sentence. Miami wouldnt trade him straight up for either of our bigs, let alone Jamal


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Still no JC at the start of the 2nd quarter.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice drive kirk


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Both Stevenson and Crawford were drafted in 2000. Food for thought.


That was probably the worst draft of the last 15 years. Just below the Chris Washburn draft as the worst ever. Who was ROY that year...Mike Miller?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD in with his two fouls. Fizer did nothing....AGAIN.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is it Hine-Rick

or Hine-Rich

I always though it was Hine-Rick

but these guys and the guys on sportscenter say Hine-Rich.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Skiles screamed at Robinson and just yanked him for not running the offensive set. Told ERob so on his way to the bench.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Vincent, the names jamal crawford and dwayne wade should never be used in the same sentence. Miami wouldnt trade him straight up for either of our bigs, let alone Jamal


I know! See above post.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Johnson in for e-rob. 

Funk: "skiles signal to Robinson, you gotta learn to play. Skiles not playing around tonight. He is trying to find a combination that works." quote.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Looks like tonight is message night!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm concerned that Jamal may not be able to get to the 86 points I predicted tonight...:no:


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Lead is now only 10 pts. Bulls coming back.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

When Williams is in the game, things pick up. 5-0 run.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Skiles rotations suck in this game. We NEED OFFENSE!! Jamal and E-Rob should NOT be on the bench righ now.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I know! See above post.


saw it, thanks mate


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

How does Raul Lopez look?


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Brunson's attacking on offense, but he's no scorer. But I give the little guy credit for going to the bucket and trying.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We need Jamal and Fizers scoring badly.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

we should have the official Skiles ticking time bomb watch thread

tick. tick. tick. tick

This guy WILL NOT be the head coach by the allstar game of next year. And we wont be firing him, he will quit on us


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

lopez is looking all right. quick mofo. jamal and erob need to stay their asses on the bench. skiles told erob you need to learn the plays. not learn to play (i think).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How much longer before Skiles quits


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Skiles rotations suck in this game. We NEED OFFENSE!! Jamal and E-Rob should NOT be on the bench righ now.


Skiles _will not_ allow the inmates to run this asylum.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: Kansas displays their incredible defense, holding NC State to 56 points with about 2 minutes to play in the Tangerine Bowl.

56-26 NCSt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls down 10. 41% finally(we are 4-5 this quarter) 

Jazz 59%. Bulls are still being out rebounded badly. 

Thank god we have brunson and Hinrich.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I know no one cares about it right now, but Lint looks better over the last 2 or 3 games.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> we should have the official Skiles ticking time bomb watch thread
> 
> tick. tick. tick. tick
> ...


lol i just posted how long b4 he quits than I saw ur post


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

lint is looking solid tonite. heard what they were talking about how he can shoot? just gets nervous in games?


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

I would give up almost any player on the roster rather than lose Skiles as coach.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

JYD hollering at teammates to "huddle up" at the free throw line before Brunson's FT'S


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Sixers, 91 Magic 67 3:00 in 4th.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I know no one cares about it right now, but Lint looks better over the last 2 or 3 games.


DC, I could take Lint. and I am serious about that. heck, lizzy could take him


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So I guess it's Kirk and Bruson...Backcourt of DA FUTURE!!!
Sorry Jamal. You have been REPLACED. Once Brunson gets a spot in the lineup, he isn't giving it up.

How old is Brunson by the way? What's his potential? Maybe we should build our team around him.

I think I'm being serious.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is Skiles sending a message or trying desperation moves to try to win.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> 
> 
> lol i just posted how long b4 he quits than I saw ur post


 

He is going to quit. I have zero doubt about that. The only question is when


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

I read in one of the Chicago papers that Jeffries would see time tonight because he's been shooting well in practice. 

How come he ain't in the game?


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Bulls down only 9 pts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pavlovic for three.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> I read in one of the Chicago papers that Jeffries would see time tonight because he's been shooting well in practice.
> 
> How come he ain't in the game?


sholomo. welcome aboard mate.

And Jefferies ought to get a look. Oh man, its sad that we are looking forward to Chris Jefferies


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

moses just split the red sea on that one


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This guy should just put Jamal in. Its not like he was hurting the team when taking out.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I think Jamal is hurt


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Hey rlucas.  Yeah, I'm aware of how pathetic it is to be wishing on Jeffries.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jazz are still on fire. 61% 

We have 10 rebounds for the whole game.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> Hey rlucas.  Yeah, I'm aware of how pathetic it is to be wishing on Jeffries.


thats what being a Bulls fan has come down to mate. Good to see an old face around


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> I think Jamal is hurt


there hasn't been any announcement and no one has mentioned anything yet. i think he's just being benched.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

So Skiles prefers getting his message across over getting a W?? Don't know WTF he's doing. Bulls offense is disturbing to watch right now. PLEASE, put E-Rob and Jamal in.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

if he is, then Skiles ought to be fired on the spot


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Don't think I'm bailing but I got tickets to see LOTR tonight so I gotta go. Go Bulls!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> So Skiles prefers getting his message across over getting a W?? Don't know WTF he's doing.


Long-term coaching. It's about the future, especially this team, as much as it is the present.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> I think Jamal is hurt


The tv announcers reported on Davis getting a finger taped, but no mention of Crawford at all. If he was hurt we probably would have heard something...afterall he is our 1st option on offense!
:grinning:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone watching the game, is Crawford just sitting on the bench, or is he getting treatment for his ankle on the bench?


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

damn! what the heck is going on with skiles? where is jamal? i'm not even a fan of jamal, but we need his scoring. this is crazy!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> if he is, then Skiles ought to be fired on the spot


i think he should get an extension if thats the case


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Pax is going to tear this sucker down. Too bad I dont trust Pax enough in his ability to spot talent. Gill was ok. hinrich was good but lucky. Pip has been a disaster. Lint, whoa. blount whoa. brunson whoa. Jeez, i dont want to see any threads giving Pax GM of the year anytime soon


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> i think he should get an extension if thats the case


brunson gives us a better chance of winning then Jamal? Get real


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Linton can't make a jumpshot to save his life.

I hear some boos in the UC now.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

I wonder what Crawford thinks of Skiles now?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't know. Maybe his ankle?




Jamal was pulled by Skiles for lack of effort.

I haven't gotten through all the pages yet, so apologies if this was covered, but apparently E-Rob and Jamal have both been demoted into the doghouse---at least for this half.

Skiles yelled "Learn the plays!!" at E-Rob as he passed him on his way to the end of the bench.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Linton can't make a jumpshot to save his life.
> 
> I hear some boos in the UC now.


Johnson was shooting 18% in the 9 games since the trade. He has not improved on that toight


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Long-term coaching. It's about the future, especially this team, as much as it is the present.


Does he realize that Crawford is used to being benched at this point of his career? Maybe he should just trying yelling at him?

The problem with Crawford is that he's spent more of his career on the pine than on the hardwood. I thought Skiles would try something diffrent with him. But it looks like the same ol' song and dance by coach and player.

Maybe Jamal does need a change of scenery. He just doesn't seem to be able to get it going in Chicago.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Johnson was shooting 18% in the 9 games since the trade. He has not improved on that toight


Are you freaking kidding me? This kid is shooting 18%? Shambulls could shoot that


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Not knowing your plays when you have a $30 million contract is like not knowing what the stock market is when you're CEO of a Fortune 500 company.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> I wonder what Crawford thinks of Skiles now?


I half expect to seem him whipping out a cell phone - a la Joe Horn - on the bench and calling his agent


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks GB.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> If Crawford's not hurt...and Skiles is willing to send him a message at the expense of losing a game...draw your own conclusions.


Uh oh. We gonna start another 4 week civil war over whether it's Jamal or the Coach that sucks?


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Tell you what...its ugly basketball, but the guys on the floor are giving it everything they've got. Bodies are flying everywhere. You can't boo a team that's busting their butts the way our guys are.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

if Jamal doesnt play, we dont score 65 points. Period


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah thanks. I was worried that his ankle was a bigger deal. At least he's healthy enough to be playing.

Did Skiles say anything to Jamal when he benched him?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you freaking kidding me? This kid is shooting 18%? Shambulls could shoot that


No i am not kidding. I have been keeping stats since the trade. He was shooting 18% in FG and 13% in threes coming into tonights game. 6-33 FGM/FGA 1-8 in threes


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> and the funniest thing is that GB actually cried about us having a lottery thread.


You're right.

I despair over the detestable state our organization has fallen into...lottery again and again and again...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our Free Throw Shooting  :upset:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Skiles finds it hard to let guys that r not intense play.

the problem is we got nobody else that can score,i think its hurting us,unless JC's Hurt.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> No i am not kidding. I have been keeping stats since the trade. He was shooting 18% in FG and 13% in threes coming into tonights game. 6-33 FGM/FGA 1-8 in threes


and this guy has a job? he could have all the heart in the world, but if he doesnt have talent, then we need to find someone who does


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right.
> ...


 

well mate, i look forward to your thoughts on the lottery thread


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

OT: Eric Snow had 14 points 14 assists and 6 boards tonight against the Magic. The Magic suck at point guard.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Brunson draws an offensive foul. Can anyone recall the last time JC was charged with an offensive foul?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

15 point game.

Thanks to Skiles. 

He needs to understand this ain't exactly a good time to send ur message across.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

JC hasn't penetrated the lane since 1996.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Brunson draws an offensive foul. Can anyone recall the last time JC was charged with an offensive foul?


I can't remember the exact moment, but I've seen it happen since the trade and Skiles hiring. He does go to the basket sometimes you know.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> and this guy has a job? he could have all the heart in the world, but if he doesnt have talent, then we need to find someone who does


Defense. He rebounds decent. Tonight he has 2 blks and a steal. Energy.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> JC hasn't penetrated the lane since 1996.


c'mon mate, that is a bit of an shot. dont you think?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Yeah it's a shot, but I'm p!ssed right now.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

And as badly as we need points, Fizer's not getting much burn either. They're going to have to build an addition to Scott's doghouse.

BTW, camera's on JC now sitting on the end of the bench...no injury...message time according to Will Perdue.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Defense. He rebounds decent. Tonight he has 2 blks and a steal. Energy.


His energy is nice, but it doesnt win you too many games at this level. 

I never thought i would say this but I yearn for the days or Kornel David


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

funk: Jamal has not played since the first two minutes of the game

He never said why.


----------



## minero (Jun 21, 2003)

is kirilenko playing good?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

How do Lopez and Arroyo have 14 points between them? Which one is Hinrich guarding? Is he getting burned?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> And as badly as we need points, Fizer's not getting much burn either. They're going to have to build an addition to Scott's doghouse.
> 
> BTW, camera's on JC now sitting on the end of the bench...no injury...message time according to Will Perdue.


Last three games, Fizer has done nothing for us. Nothing.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

do we officially have the worst record in the nba yet? if we dont, its only a matter of time


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> if he is, then Skiles ought to be fired on the spot


You guys aren't Bulls fans, you're Jamal fans.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Vincent, the names jamal crawford and dwayne wade should never be used in the same sentence. Miami wouldnt trade him straight up for either of our bigs, let alone Jamal


The Bulls wouldnt trade either CHandler or Curry for Wade. And im 100% sure that Pat Riley would gladly accept Chandler or Curry in exchange for Wade, no doubt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>minero</b>!
> is kirilenko playing good?


13 pts, 8 rebounds 2 assists.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Halftime:

Jazz 52
Bulls 35

POTG(so far): Scott Skiles


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

P A T H E T I C

Has Jamal lost his job to Brunson?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK Kirk and Brunson lovers...Here's your game to show how much the team doesn't need Crawford.......


Ouch...This game is painful to watch. Is there a WNBA game on tonite? We're playing such good D we don't need a pure offensive threat......We'll bore them to death with inept offense.

Bottome line.....It doesn't matter if you drive to the hoop if you have no one to kick it out to. That's the real problem. Hinrich and Crawford can drive all nite long ...if the other guy is playing or is cold (like Craw has been the past few games) ...the drive is purely for show.....And clanking for the Bulls gets you dough (Linton Johnson wouldn't even be on a NBDL team with what he is contributing).

I don't blame Skiles.....he's got to take control of the team. I blame Paxson and injuries. Injuries are a part of the game. Not having enough players with actual talent....That's the GM's fault.

Can someone bump the season's a wash thread.....

Good thing Rlucas started the Draft thread.


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

Pathetic. Does anyone on here think the Bulls will win more than 10 games?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> The Bulls wouldnt trade either CHandler or Curry for Wade. And im 100% sure that Pat Riley would gladly accept Chandler or Curry in exchange for Wade, no doubt.


i doubt it. They called Iverson a "smarter Iverson". I doubt Chandler or Curry are very high on their list


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

HT 52-35. 

*34%* Out rebounded 14-24. 

Leading scorer, Williams 8. When williams is your leading scorer, it's over.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I bet Jamal starts the second half. Let's see how he responds.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> brunson gives us a better chance of winning then Jamal? Get real


We may finally, finally be seeing the end of "Jamal in Chicago".

At this point---it's him, not the coach, not the organization. He has a new coach, and the GM gave him a chance to the man---> and he's doing the same thing he did when Cartwright and Rose were here.


It's him. All him.


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

> You guys aren't Bulls fans, you're Jamal fans.



Five star post. Skiles should be applauded for this. Crawford should be benched, who cares that he can score. If he is going to be a Chicago Bull and play for Skiles he will bust his butt on that court on defense. I for one am glad Skiles has the balls to do to JC what he needs done.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> i doubt it. They called Iverson a "smarter Iverson". I doubt Chandler or Curry are very high on their list


according to Riley Tyson and Eddy are like Kevin McHale and Robert Parrish

(he said that last season)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> You guys aren't Bulls fans, you're Jamal fans.


RLucas is one person last time I checked. So when you quote him and then refer to him as "you guys" it makes me wonder about you GB. 

If Skiles gets his message across to Crawford we could come right back in this game...supposing it's a message that only takes a half to get across. We go on a little tear in the 3rd and 4th...win this going away. Kirk needs to step it up. He's not stopping anyone out there and his offense isn't going great.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> OK Kirk and Brunson lovers...Here's your game to show how much the team doesn't need Crawford.......
> 
> 
> ...


Today, Knicks fan got their wish. After years of Fire Layden chants, they got their chants. Nyers are pretty crass and agressive while Chicagoans tend to be more polite. But I am starting the FIRE Pax chants. I started the official throw in the towel on the season thread.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Skiles is clearly siding with the effort guys. I though I detected some disgust in Davis' tone during his pregame interview when he stated that this team can't make a living on the outside. Just speculating, but my guess there's a split forming from within and Skiles has had to take a stand to keep things under control.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wolverine</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Five star post. Skiles should be applauded for this. Crawford should be benched, who cares that he can score. If he is going to be a Chicago Bull and play for Skiles he will bust his butt on that court on defense. I for one am glad Skiles has the balls to do to JC what he needs done.


lol, I knew you would be loving this game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> P A T H E T I C
> 
> Has Jamal lost his job to Brunson?


Looks that way. 

E-rob still doesn't get it.

Fizer 6 minutes of nothing. 

Count all of the injuries, we don't stand a chance.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> And as badly as we need points, Fizer's not getting much burn either. They're going to have to build an addition to Scott's doghouse.
> 
> BTW, camera's on JC now sitting on the end of the bench...no injury...message time according to Will Perdue.


Is anbody else else enjoying Will Perdue's commentary as much as I am. Can we retire Red Kerr as well?

I like Perdue's analysis and Dore isn't as dorky without inane Red Kerrisms


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Is the point that Skiles is trying to make about not playing JC or ERob that he wants to not putting anyone on the floor who can score a basket?

That has to be the most offensively pathetic line-up put
on a NBA floor in quite some time. If it weren't for FT's,
the Bulls would be further out of the game. But this
line-up is so inept, it can't even make its FT's. Seems
like for every point the Bulls score, the Jazz are scoring
2 or 3.


PATHETIC :upset:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Johnson was shooting 18% in the 9 games since the trade. He has not improved on that toight


Skiles said before the game that the guy can flat out _shoot_. He attributes it to nervousness and his not finding his rhythem yet...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

wow. The Jazz announcers are ripping us at the half.

"They stink."


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> We may finally, finally be seeing the end of "Jamal in Chicago".
> ...


Begrudingly I've gotta agree. Craw has been thru three coaches and each one has had him in their doghouse - multiple times. After a while you've gotta stop making excuses for the guy. Basketball is played on both offense and defense. He was given carte blanche with Skiles and it's only taken him 9 games to screw it up. He's a damn talented player but if Jamal can't give the effort required to stop his man, what good is his going 8 for 25 and scoring 16pts?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> wow. The Jazz announcers are ripping us at the half.
> 
> "They stink." [/QUOTE/]
> ...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Skiles said before the game that the guy can flat out _shoot_. He attributes it to nervousness and his not finding his rhythem yet...



Hmmmmm......Glad someone gets to see it, cause to the rest of the world it's pure rumor.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

anyone who thinks Rick Brunson or Linton Johnson shoud be in the game before Jamal Crawford, cough cough GB cough cough Wolverine (aka kirk hinrich) ought to be asking themselves if they are real Bulls fans or not. Your not going to win with Brunson or johnson. If you wAnt to sacrifice the season because of a vendetta against one player, then its you who should take the season off.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> Is anbody else else enjoying Will Perdue's commentary as much as I am. Can we retire Red Kerr as well?
> ...


This isn't an endorsement of Kerr, but Perdue is AWFUL.

He's mumbling half the time.

Maybe that more of indictment of how senile Kerr has
become, that someone as inarticulate as Perdue can
be considered an improvement.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So here's what we have tonight:
Brunson
Hinrich
Johnson
Davis
Gill
Williams

And then a little bit of Jeffries and Blount.

Basically we're going in with a 6 man rotation.

Stunning.

I want to see Skiles put 4 guys out there tonight.

He'll do it. You watch.

I love this guy.

And yeah. He'll quit before next year's all-star game.

The Jazz announcers just refferred to Glenn Robinson as Little Dog Robinson. I thought they were making a reference to Eddie Robinson, but then they said he was scoring.


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

> lol, I knew you would be loving this game



So sue me I enjoy watching 5 guys bust their tails off on the court. It's a shame it takes having to play guys like Brunson and Linton Johnson to be able to put 5 players out there like that. Well there is one thing I can promise you. Give Paxson time and he will have enough talented players on the court that will play like thatm even if it means trading JC or Curry or whomever. You can bet though Kirk,AD, and JYD are three that ain't going anywhere. Say what you want about their talent level but don't question their effort.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> anyone who thinks Rick Brunson or Linton Johnson shoud be in the game before Jamal Crawford, cough cough GB cough cough Wolverine (aka kirk hinrich) ought to be asking themselves if they are real Bulls fans or not. Your not going to win with Brunson or johnson. If you wAnt to sacrifice the season because of a vendetta against one player, then its you who should take the season off.


Cheers, mate!

5-star post.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> And they are mormom or they would rip us some more


that was funny as hell.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We can still get back if someone will just hit a shot


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deng is going to be great. HOF great? maybe but its a question mark. Okafor would be nice. pavel and gordon would be the other 2 guys i would take there. And they are question marks. last year was the year to suck, this year isnt. I think howard is kwame redux


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> the guys on the floor are giving it everything they've got. Bodies are flying everywhere. You can't boo a team that's busting their butts the way our guys are.


When Jamal learns to do it, he'll stop getting benched.

All you who are outraged about it---is Jamal supposed to just be able to shoot and play anyway he wants without consequence?

We have to maintain some measure of discipline...



> Skiles is establishing his own style with the Bulls. He still is familiarizing himself with his players, but he already has gone face-to-face with Eddy Curry and *sat Eddie Robinson for not working hard enough at practice.*
> 
> Skiles' current project is to maximize Jamal Crawford's efficiency. Crawford hoisted 27 shots -- connecting on seven -- in a loss to Cleveland on Saturday, but it wasn't the number that had Skiles biting his lip after the game.
> 
> ...


Suntimes today...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LOL!
They are now talking about how they knew they would kill the bulls when they saw Kendall Gill starting.

LOL!

Holy crap. They are ripping our franchise in two.

They say there is no hope for us. In the long-term and short term. They say we have no real plan for the future. No cap room. Yada yada. Who are these guys? They tell it straight. With no chaser.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> When Jamal learns to do it, he'll stop getting benched.
> ...


2 minutes is not enough time to tell me that Jamal is bringing it or not.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> LOL!
> They are now talking about how they knew they would kill the bulls when they saw Kendall Gill starting.
> 
> ...


Fire Paxson nanananana Fire Paxson nanananana Fire Paxson nanananana


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> When Jamal learns to do it, he'll stop getting benched.
> ...


this is a five star post. when you learn to bust your a$$ then you learn to win.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Crawford's and Robinson's teammates aren't going to forgive them easily for forcing Skiles' hand like this. Talent or no talent, there are guys busting their tails out there. And they all have to feel like Crawford and Robinson, and to a lesser extent, Fizer have let them down. No matter what comes out of the players' mouthes after the game, there has to be some hard feelings developing towards those who won't lay it on the line and play intelligently.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

If nothing else, maybe we can figure out how a team with less-than-awesome talent like Utah wins.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 2 minutes is not enough time to tell me that Jamal is bringing it or not.


Evidently it was enough for Skiles.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> We can still get back if someone will just hit a shot


That won't happen so long as our best shooter/scorers are sitting at the end of the bench.

If Crawford isn't starting the second half then I would suggest all bulls fans to turn off their sets, because it's going to be ugly. Skiles isn't looking to win this game.

Can't wait for the fallout from this one.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wolverine</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> So sue me I enjoy watching 5 guys bust their tails off on the court. It's a shame it takes having to play guys like Brunson and Linton Johnson to be able to put 5 players out there like that. Well there is one thing I can promise you. Give Paxson time and he will have enough talented players on the court that will play like thatm even if it means trading JC or Curry or whomever. You can bet though Kirk,AD, and JYD are three that ain't going anywhere. Say what you want about their talent level but don't question their effort.



Again, Kirk....I mean Wolverine or Geppetto or whatever your moniker will be next week as smooch Hiney.....

If Crawford and the others suck...they won't bring back anything in trade - I.E. - Fizer - worthless to any other team right now.

So, following your who's got game logic......We need to trade hinrich for some talent. It's a shame.....but you are right. We need to jettison someone. in fact, now that I think about it. It's Hinrich's fault. His extreme hustling and playing the game to perfection makes everyone else look horribull.

(Sarcasm intended)


Feeling very down about the state of the Shameful Bulls


PS - I repeat, Skiles has to do this. He must keep it going to. Crawford and Robinson should sit the bench for the rest of the game. this is a message that goes beyond Crawford, Robinson and Fizer....it's to the entire team.

I like the idea to play with only four players in the second half....Cause I could swear we are playing with only 3 right now anyways.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Jamal didn't take one shot, didn't commit one turnover, his man didn't even score a point, but he was pulled for his lack of "effort". The Bulls were winning at the time. Rick Brunson replaced him and Stevenson soon put up 10 points on 100% FG. Bulls fall down by 17.

Eddie Robinson comes in and makes his only shot but Skiles benches him for the worst player in the league(Linton Johnson) becuase of his lack of effort.

Jesus god. I'm so tired of this ****. 

The moral victories, the development, the coach bias, the taking sides, the same old bulls. I'm losing interest fast with this team. I never thought I'd be in this position but I can't stand this team anymore. Year 6 and we're still talking about getting the first pick in the draft. 

I watch every game but i already shut this off during halftime.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Funk: You gotta defend and run the right plays to play To Jamal.

gotta Run the offense skiles wants. Thats what it was. Jamal didn't run offense. Did his own thing and his man made a lay-up. Skiles had had enough.

Jamal to start second half. Skiles sent a message. Similar to Bob Knight's style.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Crawford's and Robinson's teammates aren't going to forgive them easily for forcing Skiles' hand like this. Talent or no talent, there are guys busting their tails out there. And they all have to feel like Crawford and Robinson, and to a lesser extent, Fizer have let them down. No matter what comes out of the players' mouthes after the game, there has to be some hard feelings developing towards those who won't lay it on the line and play intelligently.


i disagree. usually players side with players against a coach. They could just as easily say the coach isnt giving them the best chance to win and why bother playing if your not going to play your best players


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> OK Kirk and Brunson lovers...


I'm sure even Kirk doesn't like that combo... :laugh:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> That won't happen so long as our best shooter/scorers are sitting at the end of the bench.
> ...


Shooters like Crawford? 40% Season. 40% Career.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crawford back. Time for the comeback.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Shooters like Crawford? 40% Season. 40% Career.


I would rather have JC shooting with a blindfold, with his back to the basket, from beyond halfcourt then Rick Brunson with a wide open J.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

20 bucks says Crawford responds.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamal makes his first shot attempted.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AD has one rebound.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I would rather have JC shooting with a blindfold, with his back to the basket, from beyond halfcourt then Rick Brunson with a wide open J.



Ok. Hyperbolic but I agree with your point.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

i see a player mutiny coming in the very near future, similar to what happened in Denver a couple of years ago


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> i disagree. usually players side with players against a coach. They could just as easily say the coach isnt giving them the best chance to win and why bother playing if your not going to play your best players


Not when it comes to matters of effort.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Good job, JC. How did Kirk pick up those 2 quick fouls?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I would rather have JC shooting with a blindfold, with his back to the basket, from beyond halfcourt then Rick Brunson with a wide open J.


Me too. Same with Linton Johnson. Why does this guy even play? He has to be the worst player in the league. To everyone except Tom Dore.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure even Kirk doesn't like that combo... :laugh:



Hell Kirk believes that you could play Hinrich alone versus the other teams 5 and he'd still win.


Who'd win the battle between Kirk Hinrich or a storm on Lake Michigan......The storm's name is "Ditka"......

All of us - Da Coach

Kirk - Hinrich would because he is the best in the world and when he wakes it's a good cause he's gonna give it his all.........

OK, I gotta stop. Do you see what I've been reduced to Paxson?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

20 pts lead. :sigh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

20 point game.

I'm surprised the crowd hasn't started booing yet.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Not when it comes to matters of effort.


Crawford is a very popular member of the club. arguably the most popular. if you think players are going to turn on JC and side with Skiles, then you clearly dont know how close Curry, Chandler etc are with Jamal Crawford


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Good job, JC. How did Kirk pick up those 2 quick fouls?


both were bad calls. one should have been a non call, the other looked like it was on gill.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 20 bucks says Crawford responds.


I agree. He has nothing else he can do at this point. He knows Skiles is right. And I think he respects Skiles more than BC. So he will respond.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> AD has one rebound.


and people question JCs effort? Bench AD now! Where is the consistency? oh wait

Fire Paxson Fire Paxson Fire Paxson


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I'm surprised by Crawford starting, but maybe that's a sign saying:

"Do it my way or you won't play. You always get a second chance....but not a third...Ask Fizer.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jamal is 2-2 tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

since when is it ok to have a player mutiny and not run the plays the coach wants? Thats what benching Crawford was about and I am sure it was more than just one play. This has been building up.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> I'm surprised by Crawford starting, but maybe that's a sign saying:
> 
> "Do it my way or you won't play. You always get a second chance....but not a third...Ask Fizer.


And players like Linton Johnson still get to play. It's a damn shame.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> since when is it ok to have a player mutiny and not run the plays the coach wants? Thats what benching Crawford was about and I am sure it was more than just one play. This has been building up.


players dont respond to giving up on games. and how do we know plays werent being run?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We got 'em right where we want 'em. We're only down by 18 now.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> since when is it ok to have a player mutiny and not run the plays the coach wants? Thats what benching Crawford was about and I am sure it was more than just one play. This has been building up.


Crawford didn't even have the ball in the beginning of the game. What play didn't he run? Was it off the ball?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

just got home from work. Score please?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

At halftime, Ron Adams said Crawford was benched because of "lack of execution."


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> Crawford didn't even have the ball in the beginning of the game. What play didn't he run? Was it off the ball?


His man scored on him right off the bat.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> players dont respond to giving up on games. and how do we know plays werent being run?


Neil Funk and wennington said that. He was pulled for not running the play. In other words he wasn't where he was suppose to be in the play.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> just got home from work. Score please?



you don't want to know....trust me


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> We got 'em right where we want 'em. We're only down by 18 now.


That's what I'm saying. It's the ol' rope a dope. We make them think like we're a bad team in dissarray giving up on the game. THEN just when they think they've got the game, we mount a furious comeback and take it in the closing minutes. The momentum of which will carry us on to a 5 game win streak.

It's all part of Paxson's deal with the devil.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> His man scored on him right off the bat.


and it appeared that Brunson really stopped DeShawn Stevenson. Consistency like this isnt going to endear yourself to your players. They will quit on SKiles within a month, if they havent already.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> just got home from work. Score please?


Score 63-45 bulls.... no other way around.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAYYY!! AD just made both of his free throws!! (We had split our last 6 trips to the line).


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> And players like Linton Johnson still get to play. It's a damn shame.



You have to have a guy who really sucks on your team...I think it's an NBA rule.


Plus, how else would coaches say: "See the guy who really sucks at basketball down there? He's going to play more cause he busts his butt more. We'll never win a game....but it's about the hustle."


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Neil Funk and wennington said that. He was pulled for not running the play. In other words he wasn't where he was suppose to be in the play.


Trueblue, this isnt directed at you


But if this is true, then skiles is the stupidest, most petty mother****er in the game. No wonder none of his ex teammates or players like him.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> and it appeared that Brunson really stopped DeShawn Stevenson. Consistency like this isnt going to endear yourself to your players. They will quit on SKiles within a month, if they havent already.



If they do, that's an indictment of the players, not Skiles.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like Hinrich wants nothing to do with this game. Too many fouls.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> His man scored on him right off the bat.


I don't think so. If you're talking about the Carlos Aroyo layup drill, that was Kirk Hinrich who was guarding him.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Crawford is a very popular member of the club. arguably the most popular. if you think players are going to turn on JC and side with Skiles, then you clearly dont know how close Curry, Chandler etc are with Jamal Crawford


Besides Curry, what makes you so sure? And what makes you think Crawford's on any of the veterans' Christmas card list, or Chandler's for that matter? Besides, most real pros will tell you they prefer winning over a friendly locker room atmosphere.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Strange game. We have 17 rebounds is all. 

We have 8 assists as a team. Team is not moving the ball. 36%.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> If they do, that's an indictment of the players, not Skiles.


Skiles consistency is the reason for the upcoming mutiny. You sit JC down for a half cause of one error but you play AD and he has only 1 rebound. Talk about playing favorites.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Trueblue, this isnt directed at you
> ...


No offense taken.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I HATE JERRY KRAUSE !!!

:upset:


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Strange game. We have 17 rebounds is all.
> 
> We have 8 assists as a team. Team is not moving the ball. 36%.



I have a solution. Bench Crawford and Hinrich. 

Play 

Brunson
Linton
JYD
AD
Blount


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Harpring over Fizer for two.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Skiles consistency is the reason for the upcoming mutiny. You sit JC down for a half cause of one error but you play AD and he has only 1 rebound. Talk about playing favorites.


I guess what I'm looking for is max effort. AD is playing poorly. If he's not trying, then he should sit. If he's just having a bad game, then ok. I just don't want to accept a mentality that demandiong 100% effort all of the time is somehow asking too much. 

I do agree, it's important for a coach to be consistent. If he's tough, he should be tough on everyone in the same manner. AD shouldn't get lots of leeway b/c he's a vet. Everyone must work.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Besides Curry, what makes you so sure? And what makes you think Crawford's on any of the veterans' Christmas card list, or Chandler's for that matter? Besides, most real pros will tell you they prefer winning over a friendly locker room atmosphere.


because i spoke to JCs big sister all the time at realgm. And the fact that alot of his teammates hang out at JCs or with JC indicates that it is he who is easily the most popular player in that locker room. Chandler and Curry are very close with him. ERob is tight with the Crawford family. Jwill, got tight with JC at the end of last year. Brunson is good friends with him. He is not the right guy to make an example of.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Looks like Hinrich wants nothing to do with this game. Too many fouls.


Or maybe he was just being overly aggressive, because he wants everything to do with this game.

According to an earlier post, 2 of his fouls were BS.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> I HATE JERRY KRAUSE !!!
> 
> :upset:



I'm beginning to hate this team too. Just 6 months ago, I was so excited about this team's future. Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler, Jamal Crawford? most exciting and up and coming young teams in the NBA. 

Everything can change in a blink of an eye.:dead:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Or maybe he was just being overly aggressive, because he wants everything to do with this game.
> ...


according the Jazz announcers he was playing too physical away from the ball.

Did you ever get the radio link that you asked for?


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Trueblue, this isnt directed at you
> ...


First its "Take that, Pax," and now Skiles is "...the stupidest, most petty mother****er in the game." Nobody's got it figured out the way you do, right?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Looks like the Jazz are putting on a Shooting Clinic out there.

This isn't even funny... how even if you give the Jazz a little room to shoot... the Jazz are hitting nothing but the bottom of the net.

The officiating is shody.

Hinrich has been getting the raw deal with the officials calls.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

join me

Fire Paxson

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Fire Paxson

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Fire Paxson
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Keep in mind the jazz played last night. Yet they are out playing us all over the court. Not just shooting.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> anyone who thinks Rick Brunson or Linton Johnson shoud be in the game before Jamal Crawford, cough cough GB cough cough Wolverine (aka kirk hinrich) ought to be asking themselves if they are real Bulls fans or not. Your not going to win with Brunson or johnson. If you wAnt to sacrifice the season because of a vendetta against one player, then its you who should take the season off.



You're pretty new to this board, relatively speaking, so I'll help you catchup:

I have no vendetta. I want to the Bulls to win, and I want Jamal's to harness his entire range of talent and use it effectively to get the Bulls wins. But it makes NO sense for ANY manager--coach or GM--to allow a sloppy, slovenly performing employee to be a drag on and entire organizations production and morale---no matter how talented. Take off the Craw-colored glasses.

There are plenty of talented players riding the pine and hoofing it in the NBDL, Europe and worse---all because they didn't have the effort.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

OT:

Favre 12-13 for 254, 3 TD, 0 Int with 7 minutes still left in the second quarter.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> First its "Take that, Pax," and now Skiles is "...the stupidest, most petty mother****er in the game." Nobody's got it figured out the way you do, right?


I could run this team better then they do. heck, you could too


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Here is tonight's free audio link.
> 
> http://www.kiov.com/onairschedules.asp
> ...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Congrats RLucas on your 1000th post.


----------



## minero (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> according the Jazz announcers he was playing too physical away from the ball.
> ...


i want the link =))


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> join me
> 
> Fire Paxson
> ...


not me.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> 2 minutes is not enough time to tell me that Jamal is bringing it or not.


Thats why you didn't get a second interview with Paxson for the coaching job.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> Did you ever get the radio link that you asked for?


Nope.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I could run this team better then they do. heck, you could too


C blizzy could! I know he could. :greatjob:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want the Bulls to win, anyone who knows me knows that. But dont tell me that the best chance to win is by playing scrubs like Lint and brunson over the only guy on this club who can get his own shot. if there was any consistency, AD would be sitting right next to JC on the end of the bench with one rebound. So be consistent when your out there bashing players and siding with the coach


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

I am really confused by some of you. You say how much you love JC and want him to be this superstar but whenever something goes wrong with him everyone makes excuses for him like he is infallable or something. And to say just because he is popular he should not be punished. I mean what the hell. Ever since the Tim Floyd era everyone apparently has been out to get JC. He has played wonderful. It was Floyd, no Krause, no Cartwright, no Paxson, no Skiles fault for JC not succeeding. Oh please the act is tired already. All these guys can't be wrong.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> OT:
> 
> Favre 12-13 for 254, 3 TD, 0 Int with 7 minutes still left in the second quarter.


That's gotta be a perfect QB rating.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Fizer has been a ** disgrace in this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

THE LINK!!!
http://www.kiov.com/onairschedules.asp

Tell me if you get this Vincent.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> C blizzy could! I know he could. :greatjob:


anyone could. Cblizzy included


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I am concern, that our “potentials” will cause a lot physical and
mental stress to Kirk. IMO that guy is a single "building block" we have so far.

I hate Jerry again and again and again!

He did NOTHING right for the past six years, NOTHING!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wolverine</b>!
> I am really confused by some of you. You say how much you love JC and want him to be this superstar but whenever something goes wrong with him everyone makes excuses for him like he is infallable or something. And to say just because he is popular he should not be punished. I mean what the hell. Ever since the Tim Floyd era everyone apparently has been out to get JC. He has played wonderful. It was Floyd, no Krause, no Cartwright, no Paxson, no Skiles fault for JC not succeeding. Oh please the act is tired already. All these guys can't be wrong.


Crawford with 6 points in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> THE LINK!!!
> http://www.kiov.com/onairschedules.asp
> 
> Tell me if you get this Vincent.


Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

what a &$(*&%$(# BS call on Jamal!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That call is a ******* joke. 

Should've been an 11 pt game going in the 3rd.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

69-56 down by thirteen despite as badly as we played. 

Gill has 7 pts this quarter. Brunson playing another good quarter. 

Fizer scored! 

71-58.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

they called a f$##[email protected] call 25 ft from the basket for hand checking him when he wasnt doing anything???????


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> i doubt it. They called Iverson a "smarter Iverson". I doubt Chandler or Curry are very high on their list


Did you see Riley call Wade a "smarter Iverson"?? I didnt.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crawford shouldn't have been pulled. He played about 2 minutes. He didn't commit a TO, his man didn't score, and he didn't even shoot. 

I don't see how benching Crawford for the entire first half and benching Eddie Robinson who played well for the rest of the half and then replacing them with the two worst players in the NBA help things at all.

You basicly tell the fans and the team that you don't intend to win this game. You play to win the game. You play to win the game.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wolverine</b>!
> I am really confused by some of you. You say how much you love JC and want him to be this superstar but whenever something goes wrong with him everyone makes excuses for him like he is infallable or something. And to say just because he is popular he should not be punished. I mean what the hell. Ever since the Tim Floyd era everyone apparently has been out to get JC. He has played wonderful. It was Floyd, no Krause, no Cartwright, no Paxson, no Skiles fault for JC not succeeding. Oh please the act is tired already. All these guys can't be wrong.


No no no. What i said was that people think the players will turn on JC. I doubt it. The players will side with JC against Skiles, if it comes down to that. He is a popular member of this team. and players are far more loyal to players then to coaches. Especially when we are talking about a guy in Skiles who hasnt made any friends in the NBA. I think this decision will back-fire on him big time. This isnt a pro Jamal, anti Jamal rant. Its the truth


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Skiles consistency is the reason for the upcoming mutiny. You sit JC down for a half cause of one error but you play AD and he has only 1 rebound. Talk about playing favorites.


Hey JCBIGSIS---givee it a break.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you see Riley call Wade a "smarter Iverson"?? I didnt.


remind after the game, ill get you the link


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

*The officiating stinks in this game.*

What a B/S call on Crawford along with the other B/s they have been calling all game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Jazz in serious foul trouble.
we should attack players with 4.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey JCBIGSIS---givee it a break.


Unlike some of us, just being consistent mate.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you see Riley call Wade a "smarter Iverson"?? I didnt.


Considering Iverson is my favorite player, I find this comment very offensive by whoever said it, if it was Riley. Remember when Dajuan Wagner was a stronger smarter Iverson last year?

Iverson IS smart. He plays the game to win. Maybe he freelances sometimes, but he does what it takes to win games.

Call me when someone is a more "courageous" Iverson. Because that's the only attribute that matters with Iverson.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

71-60


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> because i spoke to JCs big sister all the time at realgm. And the fact that alot of his teammates hang out at JCs or with JC indicates that it is he who is easily the most popular player in that locker room.


Then that settles it: He almost has to go if he can't step up and be "the man" here...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Doghouse is on the floor right now. I dont know if this is what Bach meant with the whole dobermans deal?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> I am concern, that our “potentials” will cause a lot physical and
> mental stress to Kirk. IMO that guy is a single "building block" we have so far.
> 
> ...


You're not a Bulls fan.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> First its "Take that, Pax," and now Skiles is "...the stupidest, most petty mother****er in the game." Nobody's got it figured out the way you do, right?


:laugh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Considering Iverson is my favorite player, I find this comment very offensive by whoever said it, if it was Riley. Remember when Dajuan Wagner was a stronger smarter Iverson last year?
> ...


someone said it, ill post the link later. For the record, I havent seen enough of him to make that comment. but i doubt they would deal him for Chandler or Curry right now.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Then that settles it: He almost has to go if he can't step up and be "the man" here...


so he was to blame for this game? Get real. he didnt play and guess what? we lost. Who do you blame for that one? Lets hear it?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> So be consistent when your out there bashing players and siding with the coach


Big difference between a bad game and bad effort.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

ERob has reacted to the benching well. He's getting in on everything.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> No no no. What i said was that people think the players will turn on JC. I doubt it. The players will side with JC against Skiles, if it comes down to that. He is a popular member of this team. and players are far more loyal to players then to coaches. Especially when we are talking about a guy in Skiles who hasnt made any friends in the NBA. I think this decision will back-fire on him big time. This isnt a pro Jamal, anti Jamal rant. Its the truth


If the three C's turn on Skiles we have more wrong with this team than Paxson as you put it. Yes he hired skiles, but JC followed Jalens lead and turned on BC. So its ok to keep turning on coaches?? So we fire the new coach over it because he can't get Jamal to run the plays the way it's is suppose to be run and I am sure he tried to get through to him before. Didn't JC turn on Floyd in the summer league the first year he was here? Either BC or Floyd. So that makes three. 

These are JK's players. If they turn on a coach after ten games, that is not Paxsons fault. Was it Paxsons fault that JC turned on BC??


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't see


Truer words have never...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We're going to win this game. We just need one of those big homerun 3's to drop and momentum is all ours.:yes:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Big difference between a bad game and bad effort.


and your there in the huddle with all the knowledge I see. He was in there for 2 minutes. Thats enough to bench him. How long does AD have to be in there do nothing before we bench him? Consistency is a concept you have trouble grasping


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We just can't seem to get that "ONE" big basket.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

damn i think combined the teams are 0-14 this quarter i feel bad for the fans at that game. I think we must have the worst offense in the league. Its all ****. no movement. lol we bore everyone to sleep. i rather play the Triangle.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> You're not a Bulls fan.



Please, I have a potential to be one !


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> The players will side with JC against Skiles, if it comes down to that.


Then he'll be traded.

He's not above the franchise, or everyone else. He has a role to play---he's not MJ.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Still waiting for the Riley-Wade-Iverson link....


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> If the three C's turn on Skiles we have more wrong with this team than Paxson as you put it. Yes he hired skiles, but JC followed Jalens lead and turned on BC. So its ok to keep turning on coaches?? So we fire the new coach over it because he can't get Jamal to run the plays the way it's is suppose to be run and I am sure he tried to get through to him before. Didn't JC turn on Floyd in the summer league the first year he was here? Either BC or Floyd. So that makes three.
> ...


But when you say the players have to go, what do you hear? I think the best bet is a fresh start. No pax, new players, and no skiles eventually. This is not a good mix.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice J by Jamal.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Besides Curry, what makes you so sure? And what makes you think Crawford's on any of the veterans' Christmas card list, or Chandler's for that matter? Besides, most real pros will tell you they prefer winning over a friendly locker room atmosphere.


Who cares about what our veteran's think...

Our vets all suck.

Oh wait...brunson just pretty much sucks.....Davis and Pippen didn't used to suck....Blount....he's always sucked.....

JYD - Well, JYD still wishes he was in Toronto 

Our Vet's are a very pathetic group...glad we gave up Baxter and Marshall for that.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rebounds have just killed us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

73-64. Remember the Jazz played last night.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

i think we can pull it off even though we dont deserve it


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

JC IS NOT GOING TO TURN ON SKILES.

That would be retarded. It's just poor business. If he is thinking at all about his future, he'll shut up and get what he can from playing for Skiles.

I don't think he's going to mutiny. Skiles has all of the guys in the 4th quarter when it matters.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Rebounds have just killed us.


43-25 Utah.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

8 point game.

Hinrich makes two big plays in a ROW!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

8 point game

3 and stl Kirk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for three and then forces a travel!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> We just can't seem to get that "ONE" big basket.


KH just had 2 good offensive and 1 good defensive trips.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is it me or has Crawford been playing PG most of the second half since coming back?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We just haven't had that ONE basket which drives the crowd into a FRENZY.

Injured and unlucky - Chicago Bulls.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> JC IS NOT GOING TO TURN ON SKILES.
> 
> That would be retarded. It's just poor business. If he is thinking at all about his future, he'll shut up and get what he can from playing for Skiles.
> ...


after the hole was dug


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

This will be the New Orleans game all over. That was game that JC and Rose got benched. We won then they blasted off in postgame to media whining about not starting and being benched. We will come back and win but all you will see in paper is JC *****ing just like before. Just watch.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Rebounds have just killed us.


They are like +15 right now on us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls need to make a run now! Crawford scores. 

Wennington: one of those shots that if it does not go in, its a bad shot. 4 guys standing around wondering what Jamal was going to do.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

if Kirk had just hit the 2nd 3


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wolverine</b>!
> This will be the New Orleans game all over. That was game that JC and Rose got benched. We won then they blasted off in postgame to media whining about not starting and being benched. We will come back and win but all you will see in paper is JC *****ing just like before. Just watch.


I am glad you are in JC's Brainhousing Group!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, we need a 3 now. That'll cut it to a 5 point game. And the CROWD will be up and the Jazz r one tired team.

C'MON BULLS!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Utah has been playing a lot of their 2nd unit against our first.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wolverine</b>!
> This will be the New Orleans game all over. That was game that JC and Rose got benched. We won then they blasted off in postgame to media whining about not starting and being benched. We will come back and win but all you will see in paper is JC *****ing just like before. Just watch.


You underestimate Jamal's intelligence...but that doesn't suprise me. I'm sure his agent has told him not to say anything else the rest of the season like that. He's got to be looking towards free agency, and if he starts acting like a malcontent, he could cost himself several million dollars.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

it would be nice to steal one. But i expect them to be real disciplined down the stretch


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Utah has been playing a lot of their 2nd unit against our first.


What's the diffrence between the Jazz first and second units? It seems pretty arbitrary.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Utah back with their starters.

The lead is growing.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Jamal is trying to attack the basket this game..

I have not seen any one comment on that ....

especially those who have complained about that part of his game.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> You underestimate Jamal's intelligence...but that doesn't suprise me. I'm sure his agent has told him not to say anything else the rest of the season like that. He's got to be looking towards free agency, and if he starts acting like a malcontent, he could cost himself several million dollars.


I think he wants out no matter what this offseason. It will be intersting what the geniuses on this board will be saying when he becomes an all star guard like Artest became at the F spot after he left here


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

there cant be 5 more players in the NBA who fill up a box score as well as Andre Kirilenko does


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Fizer has just STUNK this game up.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> C blizzy could! I know he could. :greatjob:


Thanks, True! I always knew you were a man of impeccable taste and good judgement!
:makeout:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he wants out no matter what this offseason. It will be intersting what the geniuses on this board will be saying when he becomes an all star guard like Artest became at the F spot after he left here


I just can't see it happening until he dedicates himself to the game of basketball. He has made almost no strides in his body and his defensive prowess since entering the league and his offense has only increased marginally with the development of his jumper, however, that has came at the expense of his penetration skills.

Does anyone besides me remember that running floater he had at Michigan and a couple years ago? After his knee injury, he quit using it for some reason when it was the most money shot in his arsenal.

The only person Jamal can blame is himself. He has all world talent and just hasn't spent the required time developing it.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Perdue's going to get his arse in a sling criticizing the officials by name! Go get 'em, Will!!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

2 games up on Atlanta, 1.5 up on Orlando in the sweepstakes for that worst record.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

79-72. We are not out of it yet. Jazz just 27 pts this half.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Pedue going to get his arse in a sling criticizing the officials by name! Go get 'em, Will!!!


It sure is refreshing to see someone who is a little less "golly, gee-whiz" about everything.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 2 games up on Atlanta, 1.5 up on Orlando in the sweepstakes for that worst record.


And only 5 games out of the 8th playoff seed.

LOL


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Another poor JC shot...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I just can't see it happening until he dedicates himself to the game of basketball. He has made almost no strides in his body and his defensive prowess since entering the league and his offense has only increased marginally with the development of his jumper, however, that has came at the expense of his penetration skills.
> ...


someone will figure out how to put him in the right system. It always happens to our players. brand, artest, miller are all stars. heck bruce bowen was a bull for 2 minutes and even he is well respected


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Still looking for that "ONE" basket.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 79-72. We are not out of it yet. Jazz just 27 pts this half.


For Futuristxen,

This is the difference between their 2nd unit vs. our first.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We need a 3 pnt to get us going(and crowd)


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> And only 5 games out of the 8th playoff seed.
> ...


Making the playoffs in the east is a travesty isnt it? Id feel guilty being a 5-8 team in the east this year. With the talent the Bulls have, 5 should have been the minimum.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> And only 5 games out of the 8th playoff seed.
> ...


OMG, lol thats sad isn't it. 7-18 and just 5 games out of a playoff game. 

It's early.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I just can't see it happening until he dedicates himself to the game of basketball. He has made almost no strides in his body and his defensive prowess since entering the league and his offense has only increased marginally with the development of his jumper, however, that has came at the expense of his penetration skills.
> ...


Very nice. Post of the day material. We should stretch it into an editorial...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> For Futuristxen,
> ...


I think a lot of people here would take their 2nd unit OVER ours.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> someone will figure out how to put him in the right system. It always happens to our players. brand, artest, miller are all stars. heck bruce bowen was a bull for 2 minutes and even he is well respected


they used to blame the triangle.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Big mistake by Skiles not letting JC play the 1st half.we had no scoring.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Very nice. Post of the day material. We should stretch it into an editorial...


I wish he would.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> someone will figure out how to put him in the right system. It always happens to our players. brand, artest, miller are all stars. heck bruce bowen was a bull for 2 minutes and even he is well respected


Sorry... this system crap is just another notch in the excuse cap. Jamal has been privy to be in a very structured system like the triangle, and we are now running a very lax, semi uptempo system and he remains the same.

When is Jamal going to be held accountable? You know, if he even worked half as hard as Earl Boykins has over the past four seasons, he would be the top PG in the game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people here would take their 2nd unit OVER ours.



Maybe our 2nd unit tonight but not our 2nd unit when our team is healthy.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people here would take their 2nd unit OVER ours.


you know local fans, they always overrate their own talent no matter where you are. We have guys on this board who wouldnt trade Eddy Curry for Dirk. This summer, i would say 95% of the people said they wouldnt do that. I doubt many locals even know who is on Utahs bench. I follow the game closely and I dont even know some of these guys. Its all about the coaching with this team, and some Pride


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OFFENSIVE REBOUNDS again. 2nd biggest reason y we lost today(of course, skiles losing his mind in the first half being the obvious first).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AD, 2 rebounds. 3 t/o 10 pts.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You know we were outscored in both quarters of the first half.

Second half with Crawford we've outscored them.

Looks like Skiles message did cost us a win tonight.
Hopefully it's worth some wins down the road.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We're done.10 pnt game


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> someone will figure out how to put him in the right system.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> you know local fans, they always overrate their own talent no matter where you are. We have guys on this board who wouldnt trade Eddy Curry for Dirk. This summer, i would say 95% of the people said they wouldnt do that. I doubt many locals even know who is on Utahs bench. I follow the game closely and I dont even know some of these guys. Its all about the coaching with this team, and some Pride


And European scouting.

Look at the names:
Kirilenko
Arroyo
Lopez
Pavlovic


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> OFFENSIVE REBOUNDS again. 2nd biggest reason y we lost today(of course, skiles losing his mind in the first half being the obvious first).


+20 now for Utah... it's sick.

Where is Eddy "Soft Serve" Curry when you need him. I think people need to look at the points in the paint the opposition has had since Eddy has been out and see how effective Eddy actually was.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!


Hillarious


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry... this system crap is just another notch in the excuse cap. Jamal has been privy to be in a very structured system like the triangle, and we are now running a very lax, semi uptempo system and he remains the same.
> ...


retro, the same exact thing was said about Miller, about brand, about artest. and now that Jamal has had a few bad games, he is everyone scapegoat. he is not a #1 option. No one said he was. but when options 1 and 3 go down with injuries, and all the other scorers were traded, then what did we expect? jamal to go one on 5 and do great? Defenses are focusing in on him, and taking him out. Heck, teams were able to slow Kobe down when they can key on him, and JC is no Kobe, so why should we expect any different, and blame him when things go wrong?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!


Oh man. On PS2 ESPN Basketball, Jamal runs ****. He is mister triple double. I traded most of the rest of our team though. My backcourt of Wagner, Crawford and Rashard Lewis is awesome.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> AD, 2 rebounds. 3 t/o 10 pts.


great effort, how many minutes True?


----------



## minero (Jun 21, 2003)

arroyo 3 assists n 2 TO shy of a triple double


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Arroyo and Lopez both look good and from far away look like stockton.its a Jerry Sloan thing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crawford only shot 1 three tonight.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh man. On PS2 ESPN Basketball, Jamal runs ****. He is mister triple double. I traded most of the rest of our team though.


Surprise Surprise.

LOL.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> And European scouting.
> ...


and none of those guys, not even Kirilenko, were considered locks coming out of Europe


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> great effort, how many minutes True?


27! 

Last game he had 5 rebounds. 7 rebounds in two games.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> 27!
> ...


and GB blames JC? case closed


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Utah had 26 t/o. we lost to a team with 26 t/o!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Utah had 26 t/o. we lost to a team with 26 t/o!!


-17 on the boards, thats why. It wasnt JC or Erob that lost the game for us, it was AD, JYD and Blount. But i dont see any blame being thrown at them.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> someone will figure out how to put him in the right system. It always happens to our players. brand, artest, miller are all stars. heck bruce bowen was a bull for 2 minutes and even he is well respected


Do I detect a pattern here? In your eyes, its always the suits that screw up (Paxson, Skiles and now Krause). But when it comes to someone like Crawford, the fault lies with the system and not the player.

Makes perfect sense to me. :whoknows:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> and none of those guys, not even Kirilenko, were considered locks coming out of Europe


Sure looks to me like the kind of players we draft don't have near the basketball skills the typical European player has.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> and GB blames JC? case closed


Actually, I don't.

I blame rebuilding--we need another scorer.

But Jamal isn't doing all he could do for this team.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> retro, the same exact thing was said about Miller, about brand, about artest. and now that Jamal has had a few bad games, he is everyone scapegoat. he is not a #1 option. No one said he was. but when options 1 and 3 go down with injuries, and all the other scorers were traded, then what did we expect? jamal to go one on 5 and do great? Defenses are focusing in on him, and taking him out. Heck, teams were able to slow Kobe down when they can key on him, and JC is no Kobe, so why should we expect any different, and blame him when things go wrong?


Actually, Miller has played well in every system and for every team he has played for in the NBA. He played well for Charlotte which led to his FA signing here in Chicago. The only reason Chicago traded him was the fact Miller had been vocal in the media saying he wanted to play for Indiana and he has played the same with Sacramento. 

Brand also has played the same in LA that he had here in Chicago, in addition to getting better on the defensive end which he attributes to moving to a more health aware state. But again, it hasn't mattered what system Brand has been in either, he has performed.

As for Artest, I can't argue on him, although I can say he was never given a fair shake because of his instability and immaturity. Being young, recording his Greek rap album and aspiring to eclipse Rasheed Wallaces technical record while he was here really detracted from his game, however, when he kept his head level, he performed here, too.

So, I'm kinda lost on what you mean about the system. We weren't winning, but it wasn't because of the players or the system... it was experience IMO, which just so happens to be the major thing we lack now.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people here would take their 2nd unit OVER ours.


But what about "potentials", we have only another seven years
to go. Be patient my friend, we are almost there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> -17 on the boards, thats why. It wasnt JC or Erob that lost the game for us, it was AD, JYD and Blount. But i dont see any blame being thrown at them.


JYD had a double double. Can't blame him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure looks to me like the kind of players we draft don't have near the basketball skills the typical European player has.


Too bad our current GM won't take the time to actually scout the euros.

To think this is the franchise that got Toni Kukoc. We suck at scouting overseas. Pax didn't draft Pietrus because he HAD NEVER SEEN HIM! That's incompetent no matter how you look at it. We should be scouring the globe for players.

He got lucky with Hinrich. Most drafts won't pan out like that.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Do I detect a pattern here? In your eyes, its always the suits that screw up (Paxson, Skiles and now Krause). But when it comes to someone like Crawford, the fault lies with the system and not the player.
> ...


Ok you explain it to me then? Why are Artest, Miller and Brand allstars somewhere else (not to mention Bowen a starter on a championship team) while you and I sit here and argue about a team that sucks. If it isnt the system then what is it? If it isnt the fault of the guys upstairs, then whose fault is it? You tell me why these 3 are good players, on good teams (minus Brand, and even they arent bad) while you bash JC etc. Your the one with the answers. Enlighten me


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Well, this has been fun. Don't get to do it often, and only tonight because I'm home sick.

Peace (you too Lucas)


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, I don't.
> ...


I would agree with needing another scorer, id actually say we need 2. But he didnt lose this game for us, our bigs did.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok you explain it to me then? Why are Artest, Miller and Brand allstars somewhere else (not to mention Bowen a starter on a championship team) while you and I sit here and argue about a team that sucks. If it isnt the system then what is it? If it isnt the fault of the guys upstairs, then whose fault is it? You tell me why these 3 are good players, on good teams (minus Brand, and even they arent bad) while you bash JC etc. Your the one with the answers. Enlighten me


Organizations win championships.

LOL


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Too bad our current GM won't take the time to actually scout the euros.
> ...



How in the hell do you know that Pax won't scout any Euros?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Well, this has been fun. Don't get to do it often, and only tonight because I'm home sick.
> 
> Peace (you too Lucas)


good night to you mate


----------



## Kobe4King (Jul 8, 2003)

Skiles's Pattern didnt really work, cuz jamal played nearly the whole second half and 26 minutes, just think if hed played some of the 1st half we mite have won


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> How in the hell do you know that Pax won't scout any Euros?


"How can I draft a player that I have never seen before" 

Ok, so Hinrich was the right pick. But not taking the time to do some scouting is pretty scary


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Arroyo is not really from Europe as he is from Latin America, though he did play for Florida International when they were in the TAAC (now known as the Atlantic Sun).


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> "How can I draft a player that I have never seen before"
> ...



Well, I'm hoping that he was just uncomfortable with it THIS year b/c of timing, but that in the future he will spend the appropriate time looking overseas. What my point was that based on the time he was hired last year, I don't think you can make any suppositions as to whether or not Pax will look at Euros as a general course of behavior.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm hoping that he was just uncomfortable with it THIS year b/c of timing, but that in the future he will spend the appropriate time looking overseas. What my point was that based on the time he was hired last year, I don't think you can make any suppositions as to whether or not Pax will look at Euros as a general course of behavior.


the point was, there was a ton of time for him to go and take a look. And he didnt. 3 teams in the NBA dont have an international player on there roster. Us, Washington and Toronto. Doesnt exactly inspire any fear now does it? Pax could have been picking euros in round 2 like crazy, if he would go and take a look


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> How in the hell do you know that Pax won't scout any Euros?


Not any. He just won't take the time to exhaust every avenue. He said the reason he didn't draft Pietrus was because he didn't draft players that he never saw. Even though I belive BJ did go watch Pietrus. But Paxson didn't trust his scouts. And if you don't trust your scouts...well why do you have them?

I just think that is patently absurd that we passed up on Pietrus just because Pax hadn't taken the time to see him. Tell me that isn't ridiculous. Because that just blows my mind.

It's obvious looking at past drafts that the bulls have been lax compared to the rest of the league in drafting quality euros. Kukoc is the only one we've drafted that was any good. Meanwhile the Spurs can't throw a stick without finding some great foreigner in the second round.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Not any. He just won't take the time to exhaust every avenue. He said the reason he didn't draft Pietrus was because he didn't draft players that he never saw. Even though I belive BJ did go watch Pietrus. But Paxson didn't trust his scouts. And if you don't trust your scouts...well why do you have them?
> ...


To take a phrase from earlier, truer words have never been spoken


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Not any. He just won't take the time to exhaust every avenue. He said the reason he didn't draft Pietrus was because he didn't draft players that he never saw. Even though I belive BJ did go watch Pietrus. But Paxson didn't trust his scouts. And if you don't trust your scouts...well why do you have them?
> ...


I think you miss one point, that being our draft position in relation to what Euros have been available. Hindsight is always 20/20, but generally where we have drafted over the past 7 years, those "highly ranked" have already been off the board and the Bulls have always made the safe selection for their draft position.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I thought the Bulls were going to come back there for a minute after Hinrich hit that three and then forced Lopez to travel... you guys were just way too shorthanded or else it would have been a real game.. 26 TO's is the most from Utah in about 5 years as best I can remember..

futuristxen - what announcers were you listening to? Hot Rod Hundley and Ron Boone have been doing Jazz games for as long as I can remember, and I have never, ever heard them say anything like what you quoted them as saying about the Bulls. Hot Rod isn't exactly the best play-by-play guy, but he is an older man who has a ton of class and would never say anything like that. I also watched the entire game and heard nothing like that. Who were the announcers you are talking about? If you were watching it on League Pass, it may well have been one of the people they hired to do the game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I would think that Kukoc being the only guy that worked out means we have one sucky Euro scout. Either that, or it is that we don't trust our scouts. However, that wouldn't just be Pax, that would be Jerry too. 

Pax has only had one draft. I am more than thrilled with KH. Should we have used a 2nd round on a gamble Euro? Sure, I'd be in favor of that. But I think it's a little premature to say that Pax won't invest the time necessary to consider those players. This year will be a better year to determine that.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> ...Actually, Miller has played well in every system and for every team he has played for in the NBA. He played well for Charlotte which led to his FA signing here in Chicago. The only reason Chicago traded him was the fact Miller had been vocal in the media saying he wanted to play for Indiana and he has played the same with Sacramento...



IMO , JK was not just only gambling by allowing Miller to go (he been waiting for Yao ), but also he knew that Miller will demand some money to resign with Bulls at the end of the next season.



:grinning:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you miss one point, that being our draft position in relation to what Euros have been available. Hindsight is always 20/20, but generally where we have drafted over the past 7 years, those "highly ranked" have already been off the board and the Bulls have always made the safe selection for their draft position.


what do we need. A sweet shooting front court player who knows how to play off the ball. We have needed that for the last 5 years. and where do they produce that? Right now, Europe. whoever the GM is should position themselves to draft these kids


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Defalco on Crawford and E-rob: Not fooling around anymore!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> I would think that Kukoc being the only guy that worked out means we have one sucky Euro scout. Either that, or it is that we don't trust our scouts. However, that wouldn't just be Pax, that would be Jerry too.
> 
> Pax has only had one draft. I am more than thrilled with KH. Should we have used a 2nd round on a gamble Euro? Sure, I'd be in favor of that. But I think it's a little premature to say that Pax won't invest the time necessary to consider those players. This year will be a better year to determine that.


Fire ivika

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Fire ivika

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> what do we need. A sweet shooting front court player who knows how to play off the ball. We have needed that for the last 5 years. and where do they produce that? Right now, Europe. whoever the GM is should position themselves to draft these kids



I'd agree, but add that we near a near lock-up defender at that position. We saw against LeBron what happens when we have a really skilled 6'8'' player to try to match up on.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> what do we need. A sweet shooting front court player who knows how to play off the ball. We have needed that for the last 5 years. and where do they produce that? Right now, Europe. whoever the GM is should position themselves to draft these kids


Or in Canada. I'm thinking about making a trip to Canada to see Chirieav play this year. But I hear ya, but again, if we land the #1 selection, would you take one of these sweet shooting Euros? 

The best thing that could happen is for the Bulls to draft in the 4-11 range or have a late first rounder. It seems all of the talent has been from there because you have the HS and other potential picks early and mid round.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Fire ivika
> ...



I agree wholeheartedly. You remember how there was some press about this guy before the draft? All I could think was that he must be totally incompetent or nobody in the Bulls organization listens to him. Talk about not doing anything for the organization. Geez.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Or in Canada. I'm thinking about making a trip to Canada to see Chirieav play this year. But I hear ya, but again, if we land the #1 selection, would you take one of these sweet shooting Euros?
> ...


Both you and jnjr (im sorry if i botched your name) are right. But if the Bulls have the number one pick, maybe it would just be wise to trade down and grab a kid who fills a need. This year, Id stay relatively local and take Deng (even though he is a British citizen from Sudan). But there are some other good kids out there. in 2001, we passed on Pau Gasol. And Gasol is really better then either Eddy or Tyson. No one talks about too much. I love that kids game. I actually think he has more of a game then Memphis allows him to play


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly. You remember how there was some press about this guy before the draft? All I could think was that he must be totally incompetent or nobody in the Bulls organization listens to him. Talk about not doing anything for the organization. Geez.


You know Krause went nuts when he said to pax, whatever you do, trust Ivika

lets see

Roberto Duenas
Kornel David
Dragan Tarlac
Dalibor Bagaric

Oh my, i am actually going to cry


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

skiles postgame: Play the right way, when we don't, consequences. Skiles is struggling to understand the last two efforts. Have not shown up for stretches. He said he doesn't know the answer. He said he doesn't know the players well enough in three weeks time to judge them over the past.(Before he got here) but he does expect them to play the right way. What he meant by the right way? I don't know.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Retro, take me off your Eddy Curry fan club please


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Both you and jnjr (im sorry if i botched your name) are right. But if the Bulls have the number one pick, maybe it would just be wise to trade down and grab a kid who fills a need. This year, Id stay relatively local and take Deng (even though he is a British citizen from Sudan). But there are some other good kids out there. in 2001, we passed on Pau Gasol. And Gasol is really better then either Eddy or Tyson. No one talks about too much. I love that kids game. I actually think he has more of a game then Memphis allows him to play



I agree. 

By the way, how depressing is it that we are realistically including phrases like "If the Bulls have the number one pick..." in our dialogue. I really thought those days were behind us for a while.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> You know Krause went nuts when he said to pax, whatever you do, trust Ivika
> ...



Not a bad start for a 7th grade team, since these guys would at least be tall. That list really is disgusting.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know we are in trouble when people actually have the gall to think we are better off not asking Jordan to come out of retirement and kick some *** on the court. heck even our coach doesnt think we would be better off with jordan now. Its like there is some curse or something. If i were talking to Pax, id say just start over.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad start for a 7th grade team, since these guys would at least be tall. That list really is disgusting.


Trust Ivika

It just kills me. I have heard this from a reliable source. The bulls have as many full time european scouts as the Mavs have scouts in AFRICA. Kills me


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon... lets look at what has transpired this year. The fact of the matter is Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry have yet to really have a chance to play major minutes together, grow together and develop together. 

Until this happens and they fail, I will not falter. There is nothing we can do about the injuries, they are just part of the game. I look at it this way... if we continue to get good, talented kids, eventually some will pay off and if it happens when our kids finally get healthy and get to really play, it's going to be very happy days for the Bull organization.

Patience is the key.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> you know we are in trouble when people actually have the gall to think we are better off not asking Jordan to come out of retirement and kick some *** on the court. heck even our coach doesnt think we would be better off with jordan now. Its like there is some curse or something. If i were talking to Pax, id say just start over.



Yeah, if I were Pax I'd be really leery of giving away too much money during the next couple of summers and turning ourselves into the Knicks or whoever. Oh, wait, nevermind, being the Knicks would be a step up!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> C'mon... lets look at what has transpired this year. The fact of the matter is Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry have yet to really have a chance to play major minutes together, grow together and develop together.
> ...


retro, thats the question of the day. How much time do we give this group before starting over?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if I were Pax I'd be really leery of giving away too much money during the next couple of summers and turning ourselves into the Knicks or whoever. Oh, wait, nevermind, being the Knicks would be a step up!


give Jordan a one year deal. He can teach more lessons then Scott Skiles ever could


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> C'mon... lets look at what has transpired this year. The fact of the matter is Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry have yet to really have a chance to play major minutes together, grow together and develop together.
> ...


NO EXCUSES!

Just kidding. I ever wonder if Pax thought to himself at some point, "Umm, okay, well, this maybe is a good excuse" when he considered all the injuries this year. I don't like to use it as a crutch, but it's a perfectly legitimate explanation. At least it's one good reason to consider among others. 

My point in my statement was that I don't think many on this board were thinking that the Bulls might get the #1 pick. I still don't, but if you took a poll before this year, most probably would have said that the Bulls wouldn't be in the lottery this year. I'm just saying, for whatever reason, the Bulls sure haven't performed as well as you might have hoped this season.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> give Jordan a one year deal. He can teach more lessons then Scott Skiles ever could



One year deal as a player? Would he come back and take it?

By the way, when I write that, there is a little voice in my head that goes "of course he would."


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> retro, thats the question of the day. How much time do we give this group before starting over?


Like I've said. I give them college + 1, so 5 years. Eddy and Tyson are juniors in college right now, so they have 2 more years before I will write them off. 

Both have developed nicely over the first two, so I have no worries whatsoever that they will continue to develop. Some people also forget how young they truly are and how much development (both physically and mentally) both have the potential for.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> NO EXCUSES!
> ...


You know what kills me. Injuries is not an excuse. We have more talent then the Knicks, and they havent had McDyess in a year. Chris Webber isnt playing, and he is better then all of our injured combined, and Sacramento is only a game out from having the best record. Wally and Hudson havent played for Minny. We are no worse then alot of teams. Plain and simple, the chemistry stinks, the attittude stinks, the front office doesnt do a good job, heck, Matt Lloyd sucks


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Like I've said. I give them college + 1, so 5 years. Eddy and Tyson are juniors in college right now, so they have 2 more years before I will write them off.
> ...


your the first person who had had a solid answer to that question. I posted a thread a week ago and had zero hard answers. This is why I am a proud member of your fan club. I agree, Tyson and Curry have come along. But do their games, both individually and together, translate to victories? I dont think they complement each other at all as of right now. 2 more years? maybe


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> You know what kills me. Injuries is not an excuse. We have more talent then the Knicks, and they havent had McDyess in a year. Chris Webber isnt playing, and he is better then all of our injured combined, and Sacramento is only a game out from having the best record. Wally and Hudson havent played for Minny. We are no worse then alot of teams. Plain and simple, the chemistry stinks, the attittude stinks, the front office doesnt do a good job, heck, Matt Lloyd sucks


Any team that plays Corie Blount 30mpg+ consistently most definitely has an excuse.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> your the first person who had had a solid answer to that question. I posted a thread a week ago and had zero hard answers. This is why I am a proud member of your fan club. I agree, Tyson and Curry have come along. But do their games, both individually and together, translate to victories? I dont think they complement each other at all as of right now. 2 more years? maybe


I don't know, but what they did against the Lakers last year was beautiful. I think they are very capable of doing that for the next 10 years... but like I said, we just haven't had a chance to see it.

We will though... or I will personally picket Pax at the United Center. =)


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Any team that plays Corie Blount 30mpg+ consistently most definitely has an excuse.


Minny plays Trent (who couldnt beat out Lint) and Fred over Wally. They seem to be doing fine. No excuses. Seattle has done ok without Ray Allen. Memphis has done ok without Jwill. We are no more banged up then anyone else


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> You know what kills me. Injuries is not an excuse. We have more talent then the Knicks, and they havent had McDyess in a year. Chris Webber isnt playing, and he is better then all of our injured combined, and Sacramento is only a game out from having the best record. Wally and Hudson havent played for Minny. We are no worse then alot of teams. Plain and simple, the chemistry stinks, the attittude stinks, the front office doesnt do a good job, heck, Matt Lloyd sucks



Good to bring Matt Lloyd back up. I think the amount of blame that should fall on his shoulders has been forgotten somewhat since the Skiles hiring. Way to get the spotlight back on that incompetent bum.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know, but what they did against the Lakers last year was beautiful. I think they are very capable of doing that for the next 10 years... but like I said, we just haven't had a chance to see it.
> ...


that was one game. and it leaves us wanting more cause we know it CAN work. But WILL it work? I dont know. I hope so. But I appreciate the hard answer. And i can buy your argument. Rather then just blasting me for answering it, you came up with a well thought out intelligent answer. I can live with that time frame. but we are looking atleast one more lottery, dare i say 2? And I am not throwing max type money at either


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Minny plays Trent (who couldnt beat out Lint) and Fred over Wally. They seem to be doing fine. No excuses. Seattle has done ok without Ray Allen. Memphis has done ok without Jwill. We are no more banged up then anyone else


I don't think those suffice though because Minny still has Cassell, Sprewell and some dude named KG. As for Seattle, they have Rashard, Vlad the Impaler and Flip. Both of those teams have 3 very skilled players to make up for their one loss... what do we have for our two?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to bring Matt Lloyd back up. I think the amount of blame that should fall on his shoulders has been forgotten somewhat since the Skiles hiring. Way to get the spotlight back on that incompetent bum.


Here is the trend for the night

Fire Matt Lloyd

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Fire Matt Lloyd

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Fire Matt Lloyd

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JC and e-rob agreed with Skiles. So JC is ok with it. Skiles has only a handful of plays. He said something about this in practice this morning. JC knows why he was benched. He is ok with it.

No player muntinty tonight. Post game report on ESPN1000. Had e-rob interview he agreed. We should know the plays.....


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think those suffice though because Minny still has Cassell, Sprewell and some dude named KG. As for Seattle, they have Rashard, Vlad the Impaler and Flip. Both of those teams have 3 very skilled players to make up for their one loss... what do we have for our two?


Here is my response. When you have injuries, you have to be creative. Go small. Go big. be creative. Its on the coaches to make it work. And our coach isnt getting it done. i dont think that can be denied overly


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> that was one game. and it leaves us wanting more cause we know it CAN work. But WILL it work? I dont know. I hope so. But I appreciate the hard answer. And i can buy your argument. Rather then just blasting me for answering it, you came up with a well thought out intelligent answer. I can live with that time frame. but we are looking atleast one more lottery, dare i say 2? And I am not throwing max type money at either


Oh, I fully agree with being tight on the purse strings until it is seen on the floor, and seen *consistently*. The same has been my whole criticism of Jamal and why I don't see him being worth more than the MLE right now. Hell, I don't think I'd give ANY player on the Bulls more than the MLE.

I see one more lottery with a high pick (this year) and I hope it is in the 4-11 range like I mentioned because it seems like the best players have fallen in that range over the last 10 years. Then next year, I'd see us drafting in the 9-16 range before we finally start moving towards and into the 20s where there will be very good talent available, and probably when we'll start drafting those Euros.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think those suffice though because Minny still has Cassell, Sprewell and some dude named KG. As for Seattle, they have Rashard, Vlad the Impaler and Flip. Both of those teams have 3 very skilled players to make up for their one loss... what do we have for our two?



KG? I thought we had Kendall Gill...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Here is my response. When you have injuries, you have to be creative. Go small. Go big. be creative. Its on the coaches to make it work. And our coach isnt getting it done. i dont think that can be denied overly


Yeah, there is some accountability on the coach to an extent but you also have to understand he isn't working with many resources. I'll lay more criticism on the coach when he has those resources back in Eddy and Tyson.

Guess that is the coach in me.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, there is some accountability on the coach to an extent but you also have to understand he isn't working with many resources. I'll lay more criticism on the coach when he has those resources back in Eddy and Tyson.
> ...


Not to beat a dead horse, but its like our coaches, Skiles less than BC but fairly close, always say you need a 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5 out there. Pure position types. But there are successfult teams with lineups like this
1, 1, 3, 3, 4

or 

1,1,2,2,3 like I saw last week

coaches have to be creative when things are stacked against them. Skiles goes with a, i guess

1, 1, 2, 4, 5. And JC has always been more of a 2. Why not play some wacky small lineup with JYD at the 5 and go with Erob at the 4 and 3 guards? Do something. Shake it up. Injuries are not an excuse. Curry and Chandler are not in the league of some of the injuries experienced in the NBA. Its up to the coach to think out of the box. Look at the lineup Dallas puts out there for long stretches
Nash
Finley
Walker
jamison
Dirk

Thats a 1, 3, 3, 3, 4.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> JC and e-rob agreed with Skiles. So JC is ok with it. Skiles has only a handful of plays. He said something about this in practice this morning. JC knows why he was benched. He is ok with it.
> 
> No player muntinty tonight. Post game report on ESPN1000. Had e-rob interview he agreed. We should know the plays.....


HA!! See that KirkHinrich, Wolverine, whoever you are--It is diffrent this time around. Crawford wants this to work. He knows that Skiles is looking out for him. And if he plays how Skiles wants him to, then he is going to make the big bucks this offseason. And the Bulls will get wins this year and not have to be talking about lottery picks.

I'm still optimistic. Crawford seemed to be playing within the offense in the second half (though this led to Kendall Gill getting more shots than I was comfortable with). It's just a matter of time before we get going. We would have won tonight if Skiles didn't have to bench Crawford for the whole first half. I think Crawford knows this. And he knows that how he will have to play in order to stay out on the court and give us the best chance to win.

Tomorrow we've got New Jersey, and it's on national WGN. So I get to watch it. This means it's winning time for the bullies.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> JC and e-rob agreed with Skiles. So JC is ok with it. Skiles has only a handful of plays. He said something about this in practice this morning. JC knows why he was benched. He is ok with it.
> 
> No player muntinty tonight. Post game report on ESPN1000. Had e-rob interview he agreed. We should know the plays.....


Muntinty on the Bounty is one of my favorite books.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Muntinty on the Bounty is one of my favorite books.


good movie too.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow we've got New Jersey, and it's on national WGN. So I get to watch it. This means it's winning time for the bullies.


not for sure though...

WGN on saturday nights is money time...


----------

